# The Balloon family



## 88990 (May 11, 2005)

This goes on a bit but stick with it.

_*Mummy Balloon said to Daddy Balloon " its time that Baby Balloon started sleeping in his own bed and not sharing ours" Daddy Balloon agreed to have a chat with Baby Balloon.
" Listen son, your 3 years old now so its time you slept in your own bed"
Baby Balloon said he would try and Daddy Balloon offered to get him a nice present if he did.
Baby Balloon went to bed that night and woke up at 2 a.m feeling cold and thought he would get warm by sleeping in Mummy and Daddy's bed again.
He tried to get in but there was no room. "What am I going to do" he thought?
He went over to Daddy Balloon and released some air from him and tried to get in the bed. Still no luck, so he went to Mummy Balloon and released some air from her. Still he couldn't get in. Finally, he released some air from himself and managed to get in the bed and fell asleep.
When they awoke in the morning Daddy Balloon was so angry when he saw that Baby Balloon was in their bed he said to Baby Balloon " I'm very cross with you, not only have you let me down, you've let your Mother down and you've let yourself down as well!!!*_
Well anyway, it made me laugh when I heard it.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good one Brian , liked it a lot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Let me see now. It is not Racial. Not Derogatory. Not Descrimatory. Not Religious. Not Political. Not Sexist. Not Filthy. Did I miss anything?
But it is quite funny. :lol:


----------



## 88990 (May 11, 2005)

Its the way I tell them, _*NOT!!*_

Brian


----------

